# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Dali Lives, St. Petersburg, Florida, USA

## Airicist

thedali.org/dali-lives

----------


## Airicist

Dali Lives – Art meets Artificial Intelligence

Published on Jan 23, 2019




> Dalí once said: “Si muero, no muero por todo,” or “If I die, I won’t completely die.” Thirty years after his death, his words take on a new meaning at The Dali Museum in St. Petersburg, Florida. "Dali Lives" uses artificial intelligence to let visitors experience his bigger-than-life personality in an up close and personal way.
> 
> Dali Lives – Art Meets Artificial Intelligence.
> Debuts April 2019 exclusively at The Dali Museum.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Salvador Dali's AI clone will welcome visitors to his museum"
His memory will persist in virtual form.

by Jon Fingas
January 28, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Behind the scenes: Dali Lives

Published on May 8, 2019




> Dali Lives – Art Meets Artificial Intelligence. Exclusively at The Dali Museum.
> 
> The Dali Museum in St. Petersburg, Florida partnered with Goodby Silverstein & Partners to create a groundbreaking Artificial Intelligence (AI) experience. "Dali Lives" will provide Museum visitors an opportunity to learn more about Dali's life from the person who knew him best: the artist himself.
> 
> Historical Dali Footage Source: SONUMA-RTBF archive images

----------

